

T-Mobile's Hip CEO Not So Hip with His Status Quo Opposition to Net Neutrality - doctorshady
https://www.techdirt.com/blog/netneutrality/articles/20141111/05323229102/t-mobiles-ultra-hip-ceo-not-so-ultra-hip-when-it-comes-to-his-clumsy-status-quo-opposition-to-net-neutrality.shtml

======
headShrinker
Finally, some realistic coverage of t-mobile, after the lipstick-pig routine
that had so many fooled.

T-mobile is the same company they always were; desperate and petty.

~~~
doctorshady
Even without the article, the photo of John Legere at Global Crossing is
absolutely priceless. It really says everything that needs to be said about
his schtick.

